# 5 June Eufaula Crappie



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Got some good perch today. Left them biting when thunderstorms rolled in.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice! My friend that I go with only targets crappie during the spawn. Why he doesn't try to learn how to fish for them all year baffles me. I think the catfish would have bit good if my motor wouldn't have quit. The few I did catch had no eggs in them.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I.couldnt keep the catfish off my minnows. The three I kept swallowed the hook. All the crappie were in 20ft.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on!!


----------



## bassmasterffej (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice! Are they in the brush? How deep are they?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

bassmasterffej said:


> Nice! Are they in the brush? How deep are they?


All these were in around 20ft on structure. Fish were thicker on the spots on ledges. Last spot there were more fish marking when we were leaving than when we pulled up.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good grief. at 20' in eufala, that's almost on the bottom depending where you're at. that lake is only about 80' at the deepest. looks like the bite was on fire. with minnows and a cork or no cork? i've always wonder what a limit of crappie looked like.
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jack2 said:


> good grief. at 20' in eufala, that's almost on the bottom depending where you're at. that lake is only about 80' at the deepest. looks like the bite was on fire. with minnows and a cork or no cork? i've always wonder what a limit of crappie looked like.
> jack


Tight lining with number 2 gold hook and split shot. All the way to bottom and one crank up.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Making about 30 more of these to sink next week.


----------

